# Rabbits in Nottingham needing homes



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

Amber has been in rescue some months now, goodess knows why as she is beautiful!! She came in pretty neglected and severly matted to the point we had to shave her back end and the rest of her fur took me a whole week to groom out the matted masses.. Under the shaved part was open sores which healed lovely and her fur grown back..

Amber is a very happy girl and always bunny flops to show it and rolls over.. She does need dailey grooming due to her fur but she is happy to be brushed.. She will eat out your hand and loves carrots!

Amber is Located in Nottingham and a home check will need to carried out.

Our adoption fee is £60 a rabbit but this is to help us cover some of the costs accured to us for spaying, vaccinating, chipping and worming and any medical treatment needed.










Merlin is sadly another who has been in rescue several months, again goodness knows why he is adorable.

Merlin is a house bunny but perfectly litter trained and does not chew furniture.. he is approx 22 months old and was removed with several other animals from a hoarders house.. he had been kept in a tiny cage of filth, no proper food and was fed oats, thats it, not even hay! he had never been iinteracted with and was a utter nervouse wreck at 1st.. he has come on leaps and bounds and loves to sit on the sofa with you and watch TV.. he isnt keen on being up still and if threats too much about will try and nip sometimes.. We have found by letting him hop onto your knee and lifting him from there makes him feel more secure..

Adoption fee as explained above is £60..









Fudge is a sweet boy though still pretty nervous at 1st when you go to him to stroke him.. Once you have him he is great though.. he came to us as was found at the side of a main busy road in a box, just abandoned there  He is soo lovely and gaining weight nicely also.









Bridgette is a sweet girl.. i went to collect a rabbit for our rescue for use in a foster home and they didnt want there rabbit either, was selling her hutch and run  So bridgette came back with me.. Bridgette is a lovely girl, little hand shy at first and really does hate being picked up, she does kick out so will need an experienced rabbit home for this reason.. She will be ready to adopt in a couple of weeks after her spay and vaccinations.. Bridgette is 8 to 12 months old.


----------

